

Turing test passed for test first time - thomasfl
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10884839/Computer-passes-Turing-Test-for-the-first-time-after-convincing-users-it-is-human.html

======
ColinWright
It's very, very poor. Extensive discussions already here on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864644)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864521)

There are other submissions without discussion, for example:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864332)

